# 75th Rangers Win International Sniper Competition



## ShadowSpear (Oct 19, 2018)

> FORT BENNING, GA – For the second consecutive year, the team from the 75th Ranger Regiment took first place in the 18th annual International Sniper Competition at Fort Benning, Georgia, Oct. 19.
> Staff Sgts. Brandon Kelley and Jonathan Roque scored the most points in the multi-day competition that involved two-person teams from across the Army, from other services in the Department of Defense, from the FBI and from other countries.
> During the closing ceremony of the competition, awards were presented to the top three teams, the top stock, the top spotter, and the top international team:
> – First place overall: Team #17, 75th Ranger Regiment, Staff Sgts. Brandon Kelley and Jonathan Roque
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2018)

Well done, Rangers.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 19, 2018)

RLTW!


----------



## Grunt (Oct 19, 2018)

Outstanding job, gentlemen.


----------



## wp18 (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeah just saw this pretty cool


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Hooah! Congrats team 17!


----------



## medicchick (Oct 21, 2018)

So Best Sniper, Best NCO, Soldier of the Year all are held by the 75th, RTB won Best Ranger and the medics came in second.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 21, 2018)

But they barely beat the Swedes. The freaking communist Swedes!

JK.  Awesome job.  Well done Rangers.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 21, 2018)

medicchick said:


> So Best Sniper, Best NCO, Soldier of the Year all are held by the 75th, RTB won Best Ranger and the medics came in second.


All awesome. Except those fucks from RTB winning... I had “dealings” with one of them in the past. I’m not a fan. Fucking fake Rangers.


----------

